# منحة جامعة الملك فهد ارجو الافادة



## نور المصراوى (13 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
هناك منحة مقدمة من جامعة الملك فهد لتحضير الماجستير فى هندسة البترول 
ياريت اى حد عندة معلومات عن هذة المنحة يفيدنا وكمان هل ليها مستقبل فى الشغل بعد المنحة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## khafage (22 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ghoson aldasoky (5 مارس 2012)

بالنسبة لمنحة الملك فهد اريد معرفة المزيد


----------

